# Plumbing fittments



## robg (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all, currently building a house in Zakythos.
Bought the land back in 2005 , when the exchange rate was very
different than it currently is. The foundations have been cast, Roof is on
and the exterior brickwork is being laid even as i type.
To cut a long story short, i need to cut costs as much as i possibly 
can. My Wife works for a large Builders merchants and can get very
good Kitchens, Bathrooms etc ,at cost price. What i need to knowis are Greek
plumbing connections compatible with Brithish fittings.
Thanks for any info, help given.
Rob.


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

In a word No.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I am by no means an expert but I brought our washing machine from UK out here and all threads on pipes etc were OK. I have also bought garden taps in UK to replace Greek ones and again all fitted OK.
If you are bring a container etc. out it could be well worth bring flat pack kitchen units etc. The cost is far greater here.........


----------



## robg (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for your answers.
Being an optimistic individual and taking into account that The Grocer is already using
at least Two British items, i think that importation may be my best route.


----------

